# Smitty Explorer



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Pretty cool boats in the "tiller" version.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> "tiller"



:agenda: ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Not really. Remember, I'm the guy that ordered the NMZ without the center box.  Little sensitive are we? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Gheenoe knock-off! UnCool Nuff Said!


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

If you put the gheenoe name on the side, I would for sure think it was a Lowtide.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Never seen one up close but from the pictures it doesn't look like a Gheenoe to me. Thats like saying a Carolina Skiff looks like a Boston Whaler.


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

I've had my low tide next to one and it does not look like it at least to me 
and i believe they are a dealer for gheenoes or were at one time


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

> Gheenoe knock-off! UnCool Nuff Said!


I have a 2001 Sundowner Explorer hull in the yard that I'm trying to decide what to do with. It looks identical to the one in the pics, I am assuming the mold was sold to smitty because it is identical to the boat in the pics except it is tiller drive. It looked nothing like my classic side by side. I have not seen a LT in person but being it's a 2001, it is NOT a Gheenoe knock-off.

Mark


----------



## BigSak (Jul 30, 2007)

I actually bought that smitty.  Great little boat, but a bit different from the gheenoe.  Does everything it is supposed to do, but wish to make a couple modifications.  Was wondering if ya'll could give some advice.  Jack plates for 25 hp merc? Wish to install a few hatches also, but have no experience with fiberglass.  How should I get started?

Let me know if anyone wants to hit the lagoon.  Always looking for a fishing buddy


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum [smiley=beer.gif] Is there a story about how you found the site? Someone stop you and say, "Hey I saw your boat on a website...." ;D


Do you fish the north end of the lagoon? Around Shipyard? I think I may have passed you when I was fishing with Phishphood. 

TSG jack plates are purpose built for 25 HP and under outboards. They are hand made and the price reflects that but there is nothing that competes with them in my mind. You can go cheaper with a fixed Bob's machine shop riser plate or get an electric thats rated for up to 100 HP. Get with TomC. He makes the TSG jack plates. He is on the forum here. 

As for hatches. I am not even sure where to start on that boat. You should come by JB's when a bunch of us are out on a Saturday or Sunday. Be fun to look at the Smitty Explorer and see what you are working with. 

Oh yeah, I am boatless at the moment so I will be happy to take you up on the offer to go fishing. I am out of town this week but maybe next weekend. ;D ;D


----------



## BigSak (Jul 30, 2007)

Actually I found the site while looking for jack plates. Called TSG and unfortunately the mounting bracket for my motor is just a bit too wide for what he makes. I have looked at Bob's and CMC. they would work, but I would prefer something suited for smaller boats. Like to try and keep the weight down as much as possible.

I actually haven't been out on the lagoon for a little while. have been fishing the river from peacock's pocket up to dummit's cove. Had great luck there last year. this year has been a bit off. fish haven't been showing all that well. will see big cruisers every once in a while, but they are wary of just about anything put in front of them. flies that were magic last year seem to have lost appeal.

Be happy to take ya fishing and share some info. My days are are variable during the week. Weekends are usually booked, but i may be able to swing something. just let me know


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats interesting. The 4 stroke Merc 25 will not fit? 

Give Custom Gheenoe a call. They should have the Bob's Machine Shop fixed jack plates in stock. Probably have a boat with one all ready mounted too so you can see what they look like. The good news is that that they are not overkill for a microskiff and the price is relatively cheap.


----------



## flaco (Feb 14, 2007)

Does anyone know who makes push-pole holders like the ones on this boat???

That's exactly what I need...

thanks


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> Does anyone know who makes push-pole holders like the ones on this boat???
> 
> That's exactly what I need...
> 
> thanks


Duct tape and bailing wire. ;D


----------



## flaco (Feb 14, 2007)

> > Does anyone know who makes push-pole holders like the ones on this boat???
> >
> > That's exactly what I need...
> >
> ...


I'm not planning a kidnapping, just need pole holders..


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Not a Gheenoe copy, not an "outrigger" hull.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

There used to be quite a few of the Sundowners around a few years back....
There was a dealer up CR's way somewhere....?
They really don't look like a Gheenoe when you see one in person.
I thought they were kinda cool....ALMOST bought a used one once ;D
Dave


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

ok I should cought up by now.

looks tippy


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks more like the Savage Creek hull than any other I can think of.


----------



## BigSak (Jul 30, 2007)

Those are PVC, black spray paint and some cheap rod holders. cost ya $20 to make em


----------



## BigSak (Jul 30, 2007)

and yes, quite tippy and almost exactly like a savage creek hull. nice boat for two people though


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

> Does anyone know who makes push-pole holders like the ones on this boat???
> 
> That's exactly what I need...
> 
> thanks


those look like the ones ive seen on the gordon's reciently. call tom gordon and order them from him

AC


----------



## Fishiest1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I almost bought that boat about 9 months ago I think. The guy was from naples.

I thought it had a crack or soft spot in the deck, I cant remember. Ended up with my release classic which was a better fit for me.


----------

